
Simple Guide to Finding a JavaScript Memory Leak in Node.js (2015) - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/simple-guide-to-finding-a-javascript-memory-leak-in-node-js/
======
gabrielcsapo
Why has no one made a more developer friendly way of doing this that does not
need to include breakpoints in code? What if I don't know what I should be
looking at when I am profiling?

XCode has a really nice memory profiler that shows where the memory was
allotted inline.

